
iOS App Life Cycle - juliascript
http://juliageist.com/blog/ios-development-swift-3/app-life-cycle/
======
bsvalley
Is it just a copy/paste of the Apple documentation?

[https://developer.apple.com/library/content/documentation/iP...](https://developer.apple.com/library/content/documentation/iPhone/Conceptual/iPhoneOSProgrammingGuide/TheAppLifeCycle/TheAppLifeCycle.html)

